# [SOLVED] automount partycji fat

## spinerr

Witam,

Co zrobić, żeby gentoo (gnome) automountowało wybraną przeze mnie partycję fat32.

Wpisałem standardowo w fstaba:

```

/dev/sda5               /media/NAUKA    auto            rw,users,auto   0 0

```

ale niestety w nautilusie choć partycja widnieje jako zamontowana, to nie da się nic na niej zapisać. 

Jeśli zamontuje i odmontuje partycję w konsoli (jako user) to zapis jest możliwy.

P.S. czy jest jakieś narzędzie w gnomie do montowania?Last edited by spinerr on Tue Apr 03, 2012 8:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

Najpierw sprawdź swój identyfikator uid  i  gid :

```
grep $USER /etc/passwd

```

A potem spróbuj do fstab wpisać takie opcje montowania, jakie normalnie montuje udisks przy moim pendraku.

Na przykładzie uid i gid mają wartość 1001:

```
rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,uid=1001,gid=1001,fmask=0022,dmask=0077,codepage=cp852,iocharset=iso8859-2,shortname=mixed,showexec,utf8,flush,errors=remount-ro
```

Poza tym jest taki mały programik udisks który generalnie nieźle radzi sobie ze wszystkim, co jest do zamontowania.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## spinerr

Dzięki, wpisanie uid i gid rozwiązało problem.

----------

## Jacekalex

A SOLVED w temacie pierwsze postu pies zjadł?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## spinerr

done,

przydałby się jakiś przycisk "rozwiązano" "pomógł" czy "zamknij"

tak sobie tylko głośno myślę  :Smile: 

----------

